# Launch Out WK 315



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Has any one got any details or a photo of this boat ?? She was built in Pittenweem in 1917 and was Ideal ML455 before going to Brora in 1947 She the was sold to Tarbert in 1954 32 ft LOA 7.4 Tons Gross and Net


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She's in the 1922 almanac as ML 455 Idea (not Ideal), owner, David Ritchie.
In 1937 and 1939 she's ML 455 Launch Out, owner James Wood.
If you want I can check all the almanacs in the Library to find out when she changed.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Many thanks Douglas Im fine with the info before she came to Brora...I wonder what she was called in Tarbert??


----------

